# New picky toy poodle



## tubby3pug (Apr 7, 2014)

So I posted this under poodle talk but thought id put this hear too. Mr. Tuvok whose our first poodle is a 6 month old toy 5.4 lbs who came home saturday, flying carry on with breeders neighbor. He's being a very picky eater. Id think it was stress but he seems very happy and wagging and he actually ate better Saturday. Im feeding Fromm kibble and nature variety raw and for treats ground beef cooked. He eats a bit and then stops. He won't touch the breeders kibble that she sent. Im feeding about 1/4 cup of kibble twice a day and one raw medallion and he's eating about half at feeding or slightly less. Is this typical for toy poodles, I know they can be finicky. I have dog people telling me all breeds are finicky but isn't it a common issue with toy poodles. My pugs would eat anything. Im thinking of putting the food down in his pen and then taking it away after ten minutes and offering it an hour later. Does this sound good?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much....the amount of food you are feeding is a lot for a 5# toy poodle! My Molly is a 13#er and only eats that much or less a day!(1/4 c dehydrated raw & 1/4 cup kibble + a few treats per day) .......Pugs are notorious for loving food and getting fat! LOL! As long as Mr Tuvok is active and feeling good and is not lethargic I think he's ok!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Your puppy juuuuust got home right? It's still confused.

I agree, poodles aren't like labs who eat whatever is in sight. To be honest, i don't follow any guideline to feed Naira. She gets a lot of exercise and regulates her own weight. She will never over eat...she eats twice a day and at 21.5 in and 40 lbs, she is not skinny or fat.

I would give your pup some time to adjust or try to make the food more interesting such as adding a little bit of peanut butter, wetting a little bit or some wet food.


----------



## tubby3pug (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank u. I think it was just different from what I'm used too so even though I read of it I was spooked. Your right about pugs mine aren't fat but only because I'm careful and we walk a lot. Tuvok ate 3 NV raw medallions for dinner so that was good as he really hadn't had breakfast. He seems to prefer that to kibble and he's so small it's affordable. My other dogs eat a rotation of grain free kibble and honest kitchen dehydrate. Tuvok gas energy. He is not very into walks yet, didbt want to go as far as the others but I'm sure he'll work up to it. His breeder never walked him in lead except at a show. She just used x pens


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe always ate 1/3 twice a day since being a puppy. everyone told me way too much on this forum. My vet said it was fine, so i continue with that from day one.
She ended up being 8 lbs and has stayed that weight from the time she was 7 months when she stopped growing. I would say it is the right amount.
I also feed Fromm. I think it is fine if he is eating less though. Like others said maybe he doesn't need as much. I was just saying if he eats the 1/4 twice it is perfectly fine.


----------



## tubby3pug (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks he is no longer on Fromm though we are feeding NV raw and going based on what hell eat. i started with 5 patties divided between two meals and he finished 4 and half so we are going with that. He has two in the morning two and a half at night.


----------

